# Snow Pics. 1-30-10



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is what i woke up to Today!! =) its right at 5:00pm ET And Still Snowing Here Were Pushing The 12'' Mark.... Had To Throw A Couple Pics Of the Brute In there As Well!! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

must be nice i got mostly Sleet and maybe an 1" of snow but hey all least its something lol


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats True... Me And The Better Half Have Road The Brute About All Day, The Roads Are Still Snow Packed And Probably Will Be For A Few Days


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

we got about 8-9 inches here in Nashville!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

we got about 9-10 also. but its still doing a little bit out there now. dont think it will be much more.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. I should've snapped some pics today. We got about 4 inches or so of snow and went riding a little ourselves. Actually hit some mud today and after the water came over the floorboards/my boots i realized i wasnt wearing my waders:nutkick:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

oooo thats Not Good


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea my feet got real cold real quick! 

A friend of mine snapped a pic of me and my fiance today tryin to stay warm:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice Brute Man, They're Talking Like More Later Next Week...So We'll Have To Wait And See


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

5" or 6" here...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Its funny to me to see snow being such a big deal....If you would like I can send you a few feet......no really ....I would be glad to do it!!! Anyway have fun while it lasts there. Here in Nortthern Michigan we have about 2 to 3 feet on the ground depending on your area and it was like -4 degrees yesterday morning. A whopping 18 today.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

family adventure said:


> Its funny to me to see snow being such a big deal....If you would like I can send you a few feet......no really ....I would be glad to do it!!! Anyway have fun while it lasts there. Here in Nortthern Michigan we have about 2 to 3 feet on the ground depending on your area and it was like -4 degrees yesterday morning. A whopping 18 today.


I haven't seen any snow here all year. Btw you probably should get all gore on the phone to make sure he knows how the temps are getting ridiculously hot around your parts


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I know! Dam global warming! Anyways have fun in the snow while it last for ya!


----------

